
A Neural Network in 10 lines of C++ Code - PredictorY
https://cognitivedemons.wordpress.com/2017/07/06/a-neural-network-in-10-lines-of-c-code/
======
poster123
It compiles and runs fine with g++, but when I try Microsoft's cl.exe version
19.00 I get messages such as

xneural.cpp(22): error C2398: Element '1': conversion from 'double' to 'float'
requires a narrowing conversion

referring to the code

    
    
      vector<float> X {
      	5.1, 3.5, 1.4, 0.2,
      	4.9, 3.0, 1.4, 0.2,
      	6.2, 3.4, 5.4, 2.3,
      	5.9, 3.0, 5.1, 1.8
      };
    

If I replace <float> with <double> the code compiles and runs with cl.exe.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Or transform the numbers to floats, i.e., "5.1" -> "5.1f".

------
asdsa5325
> The core component of the code, the learning algorithm, is only 10 lines

AKA gradient descent in 10 lines of C++

------
horsawlarway
A neural network in 10 lines of C++ code... Plus another 200 lines of C++
code.

AKA: My "lines of code" count is super tiny if I don't include function
definitions!

------
rhodysurf
Well thats a clickbait title... its nowhere near 10 lines

